# ça tombe bien



## sebastopol

Je m'étonne que cette expression n'ait pas encore été sollicitée, à moins qu'elle m'ait échappée.
Je voudrais faire un petit inventaire de toutes les traductions qui pourraient coller à cette expression dans ce contexte:
"ça tombe bien, comme ça je n'aurais pas besoin de sortir la voiture..."

Le "comme ça" ne se traduit peut être pas en anglais...à vous de me dire.

Merci.

MODERATOR NOTE: This thread is now merged to contain several similar threads
NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION : Nous avons fusionné plusieurs fils traitant de ce même sujet


----------



## SuperSailor7

Sans plus de contexte je dirais que oui, le "comme ça" serait traduit:

 "_this way_ I won't need to use the car" où bien
  "_now_ I won't need to use the car"
 "I won't need to use the car _then_"
"_in that case_ I won't be needing to get the car out"
etc

Quant à votre inventaire de toutes les traductions possibles, c'est difficile d'en proposer sans savoir le contexte. En plus j'ai un petit trou de mémoire à l'instant...  D'habitude ça se traduit dans l'ordre d'idées de "good," "great timing," "what luck," etc.


----------



## mgarizona

That's convenient/that works out nicely ... that way I wouldn't have to get out the car.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut sebastopol,

Ces solutions ne conviennent pas autant que celles de mgarizona dans ton contexte, mais il me vient :

- That’s fortunate
- And a good thing that is
- This is perfect timing
- It suits me nicely

Par contre, si tu entres « tombe » dans le dico, tu noteras qu'il y a au bas de *cette page* (après les entrées de dico) plusieurs fils dont le titre est _ça/cela tombe bien_ et même _ça tombe à pic_ 

*Note :* ce n'est pas plutôt _je n'aurai_ (sans s)? Le conditionnel me semble curieux, après _ça tombe bien._ Bon... il est vrai qu'il s'agit d'une phrase isolée.


----------



## bulleoflady

Comment traduire cette expression? 

Dans ce contexte: 

" We are to go to Oxford this week end, do you want to join us?
" Ca tombe bien, j'ai toujours voulu y aller" = What a piece of luck, I always wanted to go there. 

Thanks !!


----------



## Sphinge

"What a coincidence, I've always wanted to go there". Not a literal/close-the-word translation of the French "ça tombe bien", but that it's a *welcome* coincidence is implied in the English, and that it's a coincidence, just happened to be offered and that the other person wants to go, is implied in the French.


----------



## Jasmine tea

Surprisingly,
It just so happens...

Attendre confirmation d'un native English speaker (que je ne suis pas!)


----------



## Keith Bradford

That's handy...


----------



## franc 91

and there's the very English - how lovely (followed closely in second place by how nice or what a lovely idea, but my bets are on how lovely, by a nose at twenty to one)


----------



## fonch

Hello, how could I translate this french expression in english : 

"ça tombe bien, j'ai ce qu'il faut sur moi"

thanks

françois


----------



## lucas-sp

You could say "Looks like luck's on my side," or perhaps "Wow, everything's working out great." Any particular kind of slang you'd like?


----------



## SteveD

More context would help to make an appropriate suggestion.  In the mean time, maybe: "That's fine - I have what I need with me"


----------



## lucas-sp

Or just "Awesome - I've got everything I need on me."


----------



## OLN

As-tu ces fils et fait des recherches dans les dictionnaires (ici, dans celui de WR, on trouve _tomber bien/mal_) pour avoir une idée personnelle à nous proposer ? 
(exemples de traductions)

Tu veux sans doute exprimer "Quelle heureuse coïncidence !".

À toi !


----------



## pissout

Je dirais "how convenient!"


----------



## lucas-sp

"Nice!" "Sweet!"

There are approximately a billion ways to say this. But it depends on what _kind_​ of slang you want to speak.


----------



## fonch

Thank you everybody for all those leads

françois


----------



## franc 91

By chance,
Luckily, I happen to have just what's needed on me. (suggestion in BE)
the other possibility is - As luck would have it, I just happen to have exactly what you need


----------



## fonch

franc 91 said:


> By chance,
> Luckily, I happen to have just what's needed on me. (suggestion in BE)
> the other possibility is - As luck would have it, I just happen to have exactly what you need


----------



## JeanneElisaveta

Je ne comprends pas toujours le sens exacte de cette expression " ça tombe bien". Pourriez-vous m'expliquer s'il vous plaît dans quelles situations on l'utilise? parfois il me semble (j'essaie de regarder des films en français) qu'on l' utilise au sens de "d'accord", "ça va", "c'est bien" ou bien je me trompe complètement?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Gemmenita

JeanneElisaveta said:


> Je ne comprends pas toujours le sens exacte de cette expression " ça tombe bien". Pourriez-vous m'expliquer s'il vous plaît dans quelles situations on l'utilise? parfois il me semble (j'essaie de regarder des films en français) qu'on l' utilise au sens de "d'accord", "ça va", "c'est bien" ou bien je me trompe complètement?
> Merci d'avance



Bonjour à tous,

Comment dit-on :

*Ta question tombe bien! *
ou
*Ce que tu viens de dire tombe bien!*

in english?

Many thanks in advance

_p.s._ Pour répondre à Jeanne, imaginez:
Sophie est très fatiguée et n'a pas envie de sortir de la maison mais en même temps, elle a vachement envie d'une glace à la vanille! Tout d'un coup, son mari dit: Chérie! Je sors pour acheter un journal. Dans ce cas-là Sophie dit: Ah! Ça tombe bien!Tu peux m'acheter une glace à la vanille (, puisque tu sors déjà)?


----------



## Oddmania

Chaton.marchande said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Comment dit-on :
> 
> *Ta question tombe bien! *
> ou
> *Ce que tu viens de dire tombe bien!*
> 
> in english?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> _p.s._ Pour répondre à Jeanne, imaginez:
> Sophie est très fatiguée et n'a pas envie de sortir de la maison mais en même temps, elle a vachement envie d'une glace à la vanille! Tout d'un coup, son mari dit: Chérie! Je sors pour acheter un journal. Dans ce cas-là Sophie dit: Ah! Ça tombe bien!Tu peux m'acheter une glace à la vanille (, puisque tu sors déjà)?



Salut,

Je dirais sûrement _It comes right in time!_


----------



## misterk

Or: Your timing is perfect!


----------



## Nicomon

misterk said:


> Or: Your timing is perfect!


  Ou comme j'ai écrit au post 5 :  _This is perfect timing _?


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup everybody!


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour ! 

Est-il possible de dire _quelque chose_ (au lieu de _ça_ ) tombe bien ? 

Par exemple : 

English : About your trip to Vegas, perfect timing, eh ?! Sarah and Jenny will be there at the same time so you'll get to meet them.

Français : Ton voyage à Vegas tombe bien !! ...

Merci d'avance, 
SLS


----------



## franc 91

I suggest - puisque l'on parle de ton voyage à Las Vegas, ça tombe bien - S et J y seront en même temps que toi, donc tu auras la possibilité de les voir/tu vas pouvoir les rencontrer là-bas.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

franc 91 said:


> I suggest - puisque l'on parle de ton voyage à Las Vegas, ça tombe bien - S et J y seront en même temps que toi, donc tu auras la possibilité de les voir/tu vas pouvoir les rencontrer là-bas.



Thank you franc91, so I guess to answer my own question, it is NOT possible to say _ton voyage tombe bien 
_


----------



## franc 91

For something that's already in the past, you might say - ça s'est bien tombé, le voyage or there's - ça s'est bien goupillé (but that's slang)


----------



## ShineLikeStars

franc 91 said:


> For something that's already in the past, you might say - ça s'est bien tombé, le voyage or there's - ça s'est bien goupillé (but that's slang)



Thanks for your reply franc 91. I'm not too concerned about tense in this case, it's more about whether the subject of the sentence can be something other than _ça_. For example, ton voyage tombe bien, ton rendez-vous tombe bien, etc. 

But I understand from your post it would be more natural to say: 

Ça tombe bien, ton voyage
Ça tombe bien, ton rendez-vous avec ...


----------



## Alliga

I would say "Ca tombe bien que tu ailles à Vegas…" in that case.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Alliga said:


> I would say "Ca tombe bien que tu ailles à Vegas…" in that case.



Merci beaucoup, Alliga !


----------

